# Evolution: Dragon by KeepForest [Trailer Music Tools]



## keepforest (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

We are happy to announce *pre-order* for *Evolution: Dragon*.

Link:
http://keep-forest.com/product-detail.html

*Evolution: Dragon* - the first brand new instrument from our Signature series, produced by keepforest team, born out of insomnia, built around composer and sound designer Arseni Khodzin and composer/programmer Evgeny Emelyanov.

This sample library is specialized in creating cinematic/hybrid trailer music.
The main product's feature is easy customization, that saves your time.
Its powerful rhythmic sequencer allows you to make own underscore patterns and simplify your work as never before.

*Demos:*


Detailed overview and walkthrough videos will be ready and posted tomorrow!

*Evolution: Dragon* is set for release on *Dec 1* with a special pre-order price of $119 (reg $149).

*Demo walkthrough:*


*Overview:*


*Motion Page:*



Includes :
*SFX:*

48 Whoosh Hits
36 Sub Hits
48 Whooshs
30 Short Hits
48 Braams
48 Tonal and Untonal Risers
24 Downers


*Pulse Designer:*

26 Hybrid Bass Riffs
48 Bass Pulses Designer
24 Mid Pulses Designer
48 High Pulses Designer
24 Click Rhythms Designer

*And over 120 Synth/Instrument Patches*

Pads
Bass
Leads
Guitars
Drones
Piano
and etc

This library contains high quality recorded, ready to work instruments and designed rhythmic elements, synths, basses pads and other types of instruments designed with both acoustic and synth sources. The main part of Evolution is ready-to-work flexible rhythm designer, which allows you to put various rhythmic elements to the tracks simply and fast.

Bogatyr user interface was built for easy customization, keeping you focused on your workflow. It allows you to change not only rhythm patterns (1/4, 1/8, 1/16, 1/32, 1/4T, 1/8T, 1/16T, 1/32T) in rhythmic type of patches but to change the whole structure of the samples as well. One of the problems in modern scoring sample instruments is transformation from one rhythm pattern to another, that can lead to wrong dynamics. This is especially clearly seen when we need to shift the weak and strong beats of the loop.

Our engine contains over 16000 lines of code and includes many engine controls, including Tempo-Host-Synced Step-Sequencer, Gate, Pan and Filter Controls. Two tempo-synced/not-synced modulations. Main Hybrid Control knob, Glitch/Randomizer, Effect Controls, Purge Mode, Gate Decay, Glide, Stereo Control, Whoosh control and presets.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds great. To clarify, to get the $119 price we need to order before Nov 25?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Sounds great. To clarify, to get the $119 price we need to order before Nov 25?


hope not... this has been an expensive month!
Look forward to the walkthrough...
Love the "naked" demos....
& the dragon's eye!!!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 19, 2016)

Vastman said:


> & the dragon's eye!!!



You and me both. All that we already have, yet the only obstacle to making world-changing music is lack of a dragon's eye on our GUI.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2016)

Well... the world _is_ in dire need of changing and a dragon is welcome in these times!

up to us to harness it!


----------



## keepforest (Nov 20, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Sounds great. To clarify, to get the $119 price we need to order before Nov 25?



The release date was shifted to December 1. To get the $119 price you need to order before Dec 1!



Vastman said:


> Look forward to the walkthrough...



We are working on it 
Would be ready and posted here within a couple of hours!


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 20, 2016)

Will there be any educational discount on the pre-order pricing?


----------



## keepforest (Nov 21, 2016)

New videos!
* Walkthrough:*


*Overview:*




lucky909091 said:


> Will there be any educational discount on the pre-order pricing?


Please, e-mail us:
[email protected]


----------



## Eric G (Nov 21, 2016)

Please give me a little more about the Motion Tab. 

Looks like a lot of functionality there.


----------



## Will Musser (Nov 22, 2016)

This instrument is impressive! Can you give us some insight on what other instruments you used in the dressed version of the demo song?


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2016)

Eric G said:


> Please give me a little more about the Motion Tab.
> 
> Looks like a lot of functionality there.



*A LOT* of functionality there.  We will post new video about Motion Page info today!



Will Musser said:


> This instrument is impressive! Can you give us some insight on what other instruments you used in the dressed version of the demo song?



The difference between dressed and naked versions of Arseni's demo:

He has one loooong industrial reverb sound in the beginning in the dressed version. [0:00 - 0:09]

Next, one cymbal swell on 0:29.
Brass in 3rd epic final part of the track. [1:06 - end]
We didn't record brass. Let recently released beautiful brass libraries do this job


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2016)

I might buy this just for the interface!

Are there any samples in this that were designed for horror?


----------



## Daniel Díaz (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Eric G (Nov 22, 2016)

Seriously, my mouse is hovering over the pre-order button.

All I need is some Motion page info


----------



## keepforest (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys! 

First of all, new demos here:

Demo composed by *Iros Young*



Demo composed by *Rayshaun Thompson*





Eric G said:


> All I need is some Motion page info



Video with Motion page info:




mikefox789 said:


> Are there any samples in this that were designed for horror?



There are tension sounds, stings, dark drones, pads and soundscapes.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 23, 2016)

And with that you have earned a purchase!

Can't wait until December 1!


----------



## keepforest (Nov 24, 2016)

New demo composed by *Daniel Beijbom *


----------



## keepforest (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys!

Some news! First of all, very professional review by TheAudioSpotlight:
http://theaudiospotlight.com/keepforest-evolution-dragon-review/

Nest, new demo written by *Pixelee*! Take a listen.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 28, 2016)

New demo! Produced by *Generdyn *and *Jaroslav Beck*!


----------



## keepforest (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Evolution: Dragon will be released within a day! We have made the last corrections. Hope you all will enjoy our first product.

Just a reminder. Feel free to ask us anything you wish: [email protected]


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 30, 2016)

When is the cut off for preorder ? I'm still considering it .


----------



## keepforest (Nov 30, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> When is the cut off for preorder ? I'm still considering it .



December 1. I think midnight or morning PST.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 30, 2016)

Great , that should give me until the end of the day to decide. Best of luck with the release .


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Dec 1, 2016)

I was excited to find Evolution download info in my email this morning! Can't wait to really dig into it! Thank you for the classy move of not charging my pre-order until delivery. And thank you for the single download file! I know others may have slower connections, but I hate having to download multiple little bite-sized files. Best wishes for success with Evolution and future endeavors!


----------



## keepforest (Dec 5, 2016)

Our last demo for this product


----------

